# Where to find springtails and other spingtail questions.



## teatimecrumpet (May 10, 2017)

Hi, new member here but I've been a turtle keeper and aquarist for a few years. I just started some terrariums for my gf and new I'd need to get some springails at some point but now I'm getting mold so I've been keeping the cork tops off the bottles for now. 

I can't see the marketplace as of yet but do want to get springtails ASAP. Has anyone tried Josh's Frogs or Critters direct (ebay)? I'd like to start a colony so I have some for future projects.

I live in Massachusetts can I just find springtails in the wild? Should I get tropical vs temperate springtails for room temps around 50F-60F in the winter? 

Are there any members in the MA area that have some for sale?

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

I sent a PM about the vendors.


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

My temperate ST came from Josh's.


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Should I get tropical vs temperate springtails for room temps around 50F-60F in the winter?
> Thanks


FYI, with temps in the 50s, you may get slow reproduction out of your springtail culture. Ditto for isopods.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (May 10, 2017)

dmb5245 said:


> FYI, with temps in the 50s, you may get slow reproduction out of your springtail culture. Ditto for isopods.


Thanks, so long as they do their job and survive. Hopefully they'll breed in the warmer months.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (May 10, 2017)

rjs5134 said:


> My temperate ST came from Josh's.


Thanks, and they sent a good amount for breeding? Do you think it is better to by from the board if I get clearance? $20 isn't so bad but I want the most bang for my buck at least.


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

I think most of the reputable sources will send you a quality culture although I would prefer to see fellow hobbyists supported whenever possible. There are a couple on here selling cultures for $5 which is a good deal. As long as you get some and set them up properly you should have a substantial supply in a few weeks.


----------

